# Removing Impeller from Maytag Dishwasher



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any tricks on how to remove the lower impeller (looks like a propeller) from a Maytag dishwasher washer. 

It's the part that this guy is gently lifting out at 1:00 in this video.






I'm really not concerned about the impeller as I am getting a seal and impeller kit to replace it all, but I can't pry on it without damaging the surrounding resin part. I cut the old O-ring off, so that's not what is holding me up. I just can't get a good grab on it to pull it up off the shaft.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Shouldn't have to damage the surrounding area.

Try using some wd 40 on the shaft, then give the impeller and shaft a few taps to loosen it. Use two flat tip screwdrivers (one on each side of impeller) while prying off. 

Sometimes they can be a pita and are on there pretty good. A pair of vise grips or pliers may help as well. Just a suggestion.

Keep trying, I think you'll get it.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Grrr.. alright. If worse comes to worse I am thinking of drilling some holes into the impeller and chipping it apart. It is _old_, and the plastic is really crumbly. The video shows some O-rings that I did not see during the disassembly - I think they just rotted and disappeared.

The drain hose is all  up too. No high loop - just angles straight up to the disposal. All sorts of backed up goo in there.

Home ownership baby! Yeah!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds good TC. Hope you get it up and running soon. :vs_karate:


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Got it. Hit it with some PB Blaster and tried prying it out again - the cracking sound was the impeller lurching up the shaft bit by bit. There was some surface corrosion on the shaft. I cleaned it up with sandpaper, installed the kit, no problems. The motor had a manufacture date of 1994, so that gives you an idea how old this thing is. Don't think it has seen much maintenance since it was installed.

Pulling the washer out was a hoot. The knucklehead that installed it glued the tabs onto the bottom of the melamine counter with liquid nails, as he apparently stripped the screws installing them. I had to pry that whole mess apart, clean the tabs, and install a 3/4" block to take the screws.

The water service was copper, and when I removed the compression nut the whole end of the tube cracked off. I pulled out all of the copper and ran a 8' stainless jacketed hose. The drain hose installation was all  up. It had to be snaked behind a cabinet. Whoever installed it didn't realize that the hose didn't go straight through both holes behind the cabinet, it went around in a big loop under the cabinet. There was about 2 extra feet of drain line that was stuck in that coil. I straightened it out and managed to put a high point in the line by the sink, so hopefully the disposal won't backwash gunk back into the dishwasher anymore.

The kitchen is all back together and the tools are put away. The missus is running a load of dishes and is happy. Happy wife, happy life. I'm going to have a shower and a beer.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You are welcome TC. :thumbsup: I knew you could do it. :thumbup::thumbup:. 

Nice job on a tough repair. Wow, 1994.

Glad you got everything working now and the misses is happy.


----------



## jjhanner.15 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thunder Chicken said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any tricks on how to remove the lower impeller (looks like a propeller) from a Maytag dishwasher washer.
> 
> It's the part that this guy is gently lifting out at 1:00 in this video.
> 
> ...


I just had the same issue. Remove the little screw. Drop into the screw hole a few tablespoons of white vinegar (or Coca Cola if you don't have vinegar). Wait a few minutes (I waited like 20 minutes) - the thing should pop out easily. Remember to wash the Impeller, and clean the screw before putting back in.


----------

